# Pathway Pub. Odyssey Ware



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I just ran across my son's 9th grade Odysseyware Science CD's (ALpha/ Omega)....and since he is now graduated I don't need them! They are the older version..2002 and I DO NOT have the installation disc to go with them. SO, you would need to have the installation disc for that version of Odysseyware already. If you don't mind sending $5 for them including shipping I can send them to you. Would make a cheap science class if you have the installation disc!


----------

